# Touchup Level 5 Nicks/Scratches



## hotrod (9 mo ago)

Just had 1700 square foot house, 2 floors, done with a level 5 finish. We (HO) are priming the drywall and noticed a few nicks/Scratches (maybe from moving painting equipment around). The drywall contractor used USG Elite Finish, and it looks good, but found just a few of these small nicks. How do you repair these nicks before painting? 








Looking for opinions / ideas. Found this post...
Fixing Imperfections on Smooth Wall | Drywall Talk - Professional Drywall and Finishing Contractors Forum


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

that "usg elite" is soft stuff. if you use a harder mud on top it wont sand out. you mite be better off priming and then touching it up. skimmed walls are costly so they need primed as soon as they are ready. scratches are inevitable if not.


----------



## hotrod (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, we found out that it needs to be primed first before trying to "fix" anything. I did not realize how "soft" the USG Elite is. And yes using any other USG mud on top of the USG Elite the Elite just rubs away with no primer on it. 

We have everything primed now and we have been patching with USG Pre-Mixed All-Purpose Joint Compound. This works ok. Still the USG Elite is fragile, I assume a couple coats of paint will help with that.


----------



## Pinkalink (Mar 19, 2017)

I always touch up with a quick setting mud and just re-prime the spots. However I always touch up my walls just before final coat.


----------

